# rail & stile bit setup, Skil set



## rmjllj40 (Jul 3, 2014)

I am having difficulty setting up the router to use these bits correctly. The instructions that came with the set assume the person buying the set already knows what he or she is doing. 

Please provide me with a few simple instructions.

Thanks Ray


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Ray.

Thank you for joining us, .

You will find many on the forum, from hobbyists 
to professional with similar interest in the router and its uses.

This may help you:

http://youtu.be/JazWMJ2W-SU


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Ray, Hello and welcome to forums
Here is a utube may help
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WrGtI1XHdzU&autoplay=1


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Ray.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

> I am having difficulty setting up the router to use these bits correctly.


Specifically, what is the brand/model in question?


----------



## jldmor (Mar 5, 2014)

Welcome. I found this helpful:

I can't post a url yet, but I found thewoodwhiserer dot com to be helpful. Once on the main page search for raised panel doors. I found it very good.

good luck.


----------



## jldmor (Mar 5, 2014)

I think I can post this now.

How to Make Raised Panel Doors | The Wood Whisperer


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Once you get the perfect set up make a sample block. It won't get you dead on but it will get you close the next time. Also if you have a router lift that will make the adjustments easier. I always make a few extra parts because it is a bear to re set up if you mess up one. If you are using a matched set it is really handy to have two routers set up. Be sure that you use a miter gauge otherwise it is hard to keep the end cutting straight when making a stile cut.


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

welcome aboard...


----------



## Gadget01 (Jul 9, 2014)

Very interesting. I had not seen a sled like that used before, similar to a crosscut sled on a table saw. I see yet another jig in my near future.


----------

